# Goodbye 5th Avenue Olentangy Dam!!!!



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Finally!!! It looks like the removal of the 5th Avenue dam is actually getting pushed FORWARD. Of course this is because of the University, but I don't care what the motivation is....it's as good as gone.

I only know of one person who thinks this is bad, and he has a local fishing show and doesn't know much about the environmental impacts of dams on rivers that were once as mighty as the Olentangy. So screw him. But this is a GOOD thing for anyone who fishes flowing water in Central Ohio.

http://oncampus.osu.edu/2012/05/under-the-framework-a-campus-evolution-begins/


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Many of those old dams are coming down across the country. Their need passed with the interstates and went the way of the rust belt. 

I'm glad to see many of them coming down but at times the impoundments provide opportunity for other outdoors enthusiasts. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

backlashed said:


> Many of those old dams are coming down across the country. Their need passed with the interstates and went the way of the rust belt.
> 
> I'm glad to see many of them coming down but at times the impoundments provide opportunity for other outdoors enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


Well, their need is still very much "needed". Most of the lowheads have major water/sewer pipes running in them. Hence why they are so expensive to remove.

As far as other outdoor enthusiasts, that's always been a weak arguement. Literally EVERY credible source interested in the overall environmental health of flowing water, agrees that a naturally free flowing river is ALWAYS better than a dammed river.
I don't know how often you get down to the pool that is formed by the 5th avenue dam, but it's essentially a big mud puddle. I don't know what "outdoor enthusiasts" would choose that pool over ANY other lake or resevoir. Like Griggs is beautiful....5th avenue aint...in a big way.

Tear it up! Rip it down! Let me swing the first hammer!! Let the Mighty Olentangy have a chance at being what it once was.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It's a good thing, but pretty minor in the grand scheme because, as you know, there are three more upstream within 2 miles which aren't going anywhere soon because they contain sewer lines.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It's the first. Gotta start somewhere.

Maybe I'm alone in my excitement. I dunno. But I have had opportunity to study and understand the impacts that people have had, and continue to have on our streams and rivers. To say they are constantly under attack from mankind would be an huge understatement.
It's also rare that actual money goes towards undoing those many, many wrongs. So when it happens, I celebrate.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey I think its great. Hope the other dams follow suit.

Columbus has very little identity outside of OSU, the statehouse, and red white & boom. We need some sort of waterfront attraction. Returning the O'tangy to a free flowing river would go a long way, imo.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

A lil more info...of course OSU would try and take credit for this one 

http://publicutilities.columbus.gov/content.aspx?id=17304

This will do wonders for the lower end once the riffles come back. 

The biggest thing i'm excited about is the fact that the saugeye from the scioto will be able to migrate all the way up to dodridge, a much better fishing spillway than 5th ave.

Also, there are bluebreast darters in the area and the expansion of the natural flowing river will only help expand their limited range on the 'tangy....that is, if they aren't on the decline due to ridiculous stormflow waterflow spikes..


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> I only know of one person who thinks this is bad, and he has a local fishing show and doesn't know much about the environmental impacts of dams on rivers that were once as mighty as the Olentangy. So screw him. But this is a GOOD thing for anyone who fishes flowing water in Central Ohio.


you must be talking about Joe? I was wondering why he's so against it


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

It's a great thing seeing these dams removed! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

This was supposed to happen this summer. Does anyone have any word on when it will get started? I would like to check it out.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Good riddance to all of the small roller damns also!


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so question guys, I'm really dumb here. I live off king ave, I've fished below king and 5th ave bridge since I was a kid. Used to be good saugeye fishing there, can't seem to catch them anymore. My question is if the dam is removed will it flood the whole place? Like dangerously? Will it be deeper down there? Better saugeye fishing? Still wadeable? I.just don't get what happens when its removed. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

If memory serves thats normally a shallow river so after all the built up sediment behind that damn washes away then you should be left with more shallow river to match the river that is now immediately below that damn. At least thats what I would think it will do.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, sooooo the river above the dam will look like the river below the dam.now?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

One of the articles states that part of the project is reconstructing the stream bed above the dam. Otherwise there would be a stinking mud field along OSU for years.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

If this gets done before 2017 i'll be awe-struck.

Hate to sound pessimistic but this has been talked about for YEARS!

Also OSU takes some giant clear-cutter and trims literally everything from the banklines of the Olentangy. As long as they keep that up the river is still going to be crap, even with the removal of the Dam.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiPpInLiPs614 said:


> Ok so question guys, I'm really dumb here. I live off king ave, I've fished below king and 5th ave bridge since I was a kid. Used to be good saugeye fishing there, can't seem to catch them anymore. My question is if the dam is removed will it flood the whole place? Like dangerously? Will it be deeper down there? Better saugeye fishing? Still wadeable? I.just don't get what happens when its removed.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think the main problem with the Saugeye fishing is due to the fact they stopped stocking Delaware.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Well I have to eat my words.

Dispatch is reporting demolition is set to begin next week!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> Well I have to eat my words.
> 
> Dispatch is reporting demolition is set to begin next week!


Awesome!!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Well I have to eat my words.
> 
> Dispatch is reporting demolition is set to begin next week!


That was the point of my thread, dude. OSU got a hair up their butt and got the whole thing fast tracked.
I was WAY sick of hearing how it WAS going to happen.
But it is actually happening!!

And I don't care which tail wagged which dog...as long as there's progress toward the finish line.


----------



## fishwrm (May 15, 2008)

sounds good... if you want to go from wide to narrow. 4ft. to 4 in. From current to muck, from smallmouth to tadpoles.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!! Yeah, that's right...it'll just be a little tadpole crick now....there's no plan, or legacy info to look back on....just gonna blow the dam and hope for the best....

My goodness...


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

fishwrm said:


> sounds good... if you want to go from wide to narrow. 4ft. to 4 in. From current to muck, from smallmouth to tadpoles.


Its going to go to a normal, flowing river. It will be shallow but not 4 inches. If you know smallmouth you know they like the current that will come with the free flowing river.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You'd be surprised what mother nature will do over the winter to the river,a couple gulley washers and you'll have pools and rifles once again. We need them now to clean the other rivers, where I floated(when there was enough water to float that is) this weekend, the algae and muck was like nothing I've seen, the water color was strange, need a good flood

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is more data

http://www.thelantern.com/campus/6-9m-dam-construction-to-kick-start-mother-nature-1.2886237#.UDf2g9aPVPM


----------



## fishwrm (May 15, 2008)

I have fished the river for better than 40 yrs. now and taking the dams out will not improve the river.The river will always be the river. It will never be a beautiful cascading trout stream. However, if you like to fish with corn, once all the water is gone you will be able to pick your corn out of the turds that your crank bait used to pass over.
Go out to West Broad Street and see what happened to the Darby in that area after the took the small dam out if you can remember it. There's not enough water to get your feet wet. 
I realize you need current for smallmouth and the dams pull current, that is why it is always good fishing below them. Take the dams out and the quality of the fishing will go away.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Back in the 80s, I was at a friend's (who collected books) house. and picked up an old volume from the 1930s or so that listed the best fishing spots in the United States. Under Ohio, it listed the Olentangy/Whetstone watershed as one of the best smallmouth waters in the country. People planned fishing trips to come here like they do for Canada now. That was before Delaware Dam. Not sure where you fish the Olentangy, but some of the stretches that you have to work to get to are among the most scenic in Central Ohio. In know it will never be what it once was and Delaware Dam isn't going anywhere (not even suggesting it should), but at one time it was a fishing paradise.

Not sure where you fish the Darby, but try the 40 or so miles that don't have a dam and get back to us.

And fishing for smallmouth isn't always good below dams. In fact, I think it usually sucks. They move into those areas at times--generally after a rain. But mostly they spread out into more favorable habitat downstream. Above the dams you catch more green bass, cats, carp and gills.

Dams interrupt smallie habitat, they don't create it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

fishwrm said:


> I have fished the river for better than 40 yrs. now and taking the dams out will not improve the river.


EVERY fisheries biologist and educated professional disagrees with you.
History disagrees with you.

Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but opinions based on nothingness...are just nothing.


----------



## bjpatrick (Jun 18, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> And fishing for smallmouth isn't always good below dams. In fact, I think it usually sucks. They move into those areas at times--generally after a rain. But mostly they spread out into more favorable habitat downstream. Above the dams you catch more green bass, cats, carp and gills.
> 
> Dams interrupt smallie habitat, they don't create it.


I do agree with you but there is one roller damn upon the Olentnagy River that has done nothing but produced for me.



> EVERY fisheries biologist and educated professional disagrees with you.
> History disagrees with you.


The damns out West just destroyed the salmon fishing! I was watching a PBS special about this problem and it made me sick.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

fishwrm said:


> I have fished the river for better than 40 yrs. now and taking the dams out will not improve the river.


They have been removing dams all over the western part of the country for quite a few years now. And it has only improved the fisheries and the rivers. What makes you think it wouldn't do the same here in Ohio? It just kinda sounds like ignorance to me.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

